# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Cateran Society Digest Spring 2013

## Chris Thompson

http://cateransociety.wordpress.com/...t-spring-2013/

The Cateran Society Digest Spring 2013, featuring:

Sword and Steel Gauntlet
New Mentors and Bards
Sword and Targe vs Shamshir and Separ
Sword and Targe vs Sword and Buckler
Sword and Targe Sparring
Broadsword vs Longsword
Collar and Elbow Wrestling
Dirk Sparring
Cutlass Sparring
Broadsword vs Bayonet
Hope Method Pugilism
Videos from Cateran Society Broadsword Academy Branches in Maine, Germany, Louisiana, Russia, California and elsewhere!

----------

